

Vinod Khosla's Five-Second Rule - iseff
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jerryweissman/2011/10/26/vinod-khoslas-five-second-rule/

======
cobrabyte
I noticed this trend while reading through a few presentations on SlideShare
the other day. A lot of slides but each one has been tuned with just enough
content to get the point across. Of course, the audio of the presentations
would be nice because I'm sure the presenter goes into further detail but it's
a nice trend nonetheless.

------
ScottWhigham
This is 6 hours old and it has two votes. Sad.

